# Selfcutting Paper uisng Pigment vs Sublimation result



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi all i have test result using the NEW Self cutting Paper/Self weeding paper using Pigment and Sublimation. First i used sublimation and the result is very good easy to peel and you will got perfect result. Using Pigment is also have a good result you can compare to ordinary heat transfer paper except no cutting. I attach picture ( dark grey sblimation, light ash pigment ) and soon i will post the video. I buy the paper in ebay.


----------



## aussiebloke (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks good mate!

What printer & press are you using?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Does the sublimation transfer have a hand to it? In other words, can you feel the transfer on the shirt? Is the shirt cotton or polyester. I ask because traditionally, there is a major difference between sublimation paper (which is a release paper that has no polymer on it) and a transfer paper (that is covered with a polymer). Maybe there is something new out there.

I would be curious to see how the wash test hold up. Please post pictures of the wash test as well.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

The shirt is 100% cotton, theres no hand feel to it, it's like the design printed on actual shirt. Pigment ink also same only diffrent is the sublimation is more vibrant but its better than heat transfer paper. You can try to buy sample in ebay to see the good result. But in the instruction it's said good for graphics or cartoon i didn't not try it yet in photo design.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

aussiebloke said:


> Looks good mate!
> 
> What printer & press are you using?


I'm using c88 and a china heatpress. I have 2 c88 one with sublimation and the other with heat transfer ink.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

What self weeding paper are you using?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Parkwood said:


> What self weeding paper are you using?


i using the one sell on ebay, i think i came from china


SELF WEEDING HEAT TRANSFER PAPER - SUBLIMATION PRESS - eBay (item 330207038067 end time Jan-31-08 11:57:35 PST)


----------



## aussiebloke (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice, have you done any wash tests yet?



MYDAMIT said:


> I'm using c88 and a china heatpress. I have 2 c88 one with sublimation and the other with heat transfer ink.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

check this video

YouTube - SELF WEEDING or SELF CUTTING TRANSFER PAPER


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

aussiebloke said:


> Nice, have you done any wash tests yet?


here's the video

YouTube - SELF WEEDING or SELF CUTTING TRANSFER PAPER


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

Not used self weeding paper myself yet, your pics show it as being much clearer and deeper colour than the sublimation which is interesting.

Have you wash tested yet? Can it apply to dark garments?

Justin


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

if you used sublimation on a 100% cotton shirt......i wouldn't recommend washing it - ever.....


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

jberte said:


> if you used sublimation on a 100% cotton shirt......i wouldn't recommend washing it - ever.....


I think that was the point of using transfer paper. Sublimation on poly shirts, no self weeding transfer paper is needed.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I think that was the point of using transfer paper. Sublimation on poly shirts, no self weeding transfer paper is needed.


this paper is diffrent it has rough surface like the one in imageclip surface. and only the ink portion is transfer to shirt. you must try it. i have used so many paper but this one i recommed. iahve lazer printer using imageclip, techniprint 4.0 and duracotton. in inkjet i love ironall,jetpro and blue grid. when i got sublimation i used it on making tie and mug and now by using this self weeding paper i can print a very professional look and peel made shirt. Pigmane also can be used in this paper see the picture in light ash thats pigment heat transfer ink.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

Does it work in just a regular ink jet printer or are special inks required. What pigment ink are you using?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Parkwood said:


> Does it work in just a regular ink jet printer or are special inks required. What pigment ink are you using?


 I DID NOT TRY YET TO OTHER INK EXCEPT FOR PIGMENT HEAT TRANSFER INK SAME AS EVERALAST INK BY COASTALBUSINESS


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

have you washed them yet How well did they hold up


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Parkwood said:


> Does it work in just a regular ink jet printer or are special inks required. What pigment ink are you using?


Some of the newer models including the discontinued C88+ come with pigmented ink. The epson pigmented ink can be used for heat transfer out of the box. Although some users are experiencing color shift.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> have you washed them yet How well did they hold up


 i already done the 3rd wash and same as good as new print. They have both pass on 3rd wash (pigment and sublimation).


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

MYDAMIT said:


> The shirt is 100% cotton, theres no hand feel to it, it's like the design printed on actual shirt. Pigment ink also same only diffrent is the sublimation is more vibrant but its better than heat transfer paper. You can try to buy sample in ebay to see the good result. But in the instruction it's said good for graphics or cartoon i didn't not try it yet in photo design.


 
What would I look up on ebay to get a sample of this? Thanks.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here it is SELF WEEDING HEAT TRANSFER PAPER - SUBLIMATION PRESS - eBay (item 330208775868 end time Feb-07-08 13:23:50 PST) I just got some to try


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here is the web site it ¡ËYIWU TAIYI ARTS&CRAFTS¡Ë


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

David - how is the stretch-ability of the print? Will it crack if stretched?

Melissa


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I will know on monday that is when I will have it and will be testing then if I like it I well get it 200 sheets from china


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

I`m totaly confused by this one lol but then again i`m new to the heat press and subli ink transfearing ect.
I would be very interested in knowing the out come on this one and tests been done ?


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

ROQ, can you answer my question about the stretch-ability of the self-weeding paper? I'm interested to see what happens, and if it cracks...

Melissa


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

it can be stretch and will not crack, only the diffrence between pigment and sublimation is the sublimation is vibrant in color. i'll post 4th wash tomorrow.thanks


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

Ah...I saw this paper before, but I emailed the company to ask about using pigment ink and they told me I could only use sublimation.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

my answer is only base on my observation and i specify in my post that i used pigment heat trasnfer ink & sublimation. I did not try dye base ink...if some one has try this paper can you post the result. thanks


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

Sounds good. I definitely want to try this. Did you use it on black shirts or any other shirts that are dark yet? Just wondering if the outcome was as good as the samples you already posted. Thanks


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi just got my paper and it only works with black pigment ink from epson now when it comes to color I did color one and it did not work as good but it gives it faded look I have not washed them yet and I do not have sublimation and the paper is made for that so by using pigment ink it will work for black and I need to play with it some more going to get sublimation ink and try it . and I am sending some out to some other members here so thuy can test it and give there feed back on this to so keep your eyes on this there will be more infore coming


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Hi just got my paper and it only works with black pigment ink from epson now when it comes to color I did color one and it did not work as good but it gives it faded look I have not washed them yet and I do not have sublimation and the paper is made for that so by using pigment ink it will work for black and I need to play with it some more going to get sublimation ink and try it . and I am sending some out to some other members here so thuy can test it and give there feed back on this to so keep your eyes on this there will be more infore coming


I have another picture i will post tomorrow,i try a different design using so many color using pigment in 100% cotton. The darker color like red,dark green, black has no problem in 100% but the light color or shadow is not stick in 100% cotton but in 50/50 has no problem. I my conclusion if you have many colors its better to used in 50/50. let me know if you incounter problems like this.thanks


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

ROQ I will try 50/50 shirts just been playing with it well show some pics thanks


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here are some 100 percent cotton I am going to try 50/50 next thanks


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

If I have a Hewlett Packard ink jet how can I use sublimation inks?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> here are some 100 percent cotton I am going to try 50/50 next thanks


nice! did you use sublimation?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Parkwood I am using pigment ink that comes with Epson and there is pigment ink for HP just dont know what it is called


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

ROQ pigment ink


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

ROQ some of the color did not stick but it gives it faded look I am going to try 50/50 shirts next had no problems with dark color just the light color


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

Isn't most ink jet ink considered pigment ink?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Parkwood HP makes pigment ink it is called vivera inks there are others on here that use that with HP or you can see if there is CIS and buy pigment ink for that I would talk with Chani and see where they got theres from


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Parkwood said:


> Isn't most ink jet ink considered pigment ink?


No, most inkjets use dye ink.

Here's a good thread that demonstrates the difference:
*Epson water test with pigment and dye inks*


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> ROQ some of the color did not stick but it gives it faded look I am going to try 50/50 shirts next had no problems with dark color just the light color


Yes i been try the pigment with coloroful design at yes it looks faded but when i use sublimation ink its vibrant in color.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok Roq I am going to get sublimation ink and I am trying 50/50 with pigment ink


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

look this photo, i used sublimation ink on 50/50 ringer tee looks nice. i try 185C to 20sec. very heavy pressure,peel hot.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Ok Roq I am going to get sublimation ink and I am trying 50/50 with pigment ink


Did you like the paper?Do you ask the manufacturer already if how much is the shipping and if they have minimum order to order here in the US?thanks


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes I like the paper and will be useing it here soon as I get sublimation ink for me to get 250 sheets it will cost Around $400 with shipping that is why I get it here first to see if I would like it


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I will be washing soom shirts soon as I can get some time


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I like the way that shirt turn out very nice


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Yes I like the paper and will be useing it here soon as I get sublimation ink for me to get 250 sheets it will cost Around $400 with shipping that is why I get it here first to see if I would like it


wow the price is almost the same in ebay, is the 250 is the minimum. then i just buy in ebay more faster in shipping. 
Me i already 8 times the first picture i post almost the same no fading and cracking. But still didn't try with photo image. overall i like the paper.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

will I have been thinking of that I am going to email the person that sells it on Ebay and see what kind of price he can give me I would like to get 250 sheets at one time I would use this lot next month looking at spending $1500 on this need to get ready for this summer have lots of designs that need to on shirts


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

How does this paper FEEL on your shirt when it's first pressed and when it's been washed? Specifically with pigment inks?

So when you stretch it, there's no cracking at all? How about when it's been washed a few times?

If the pigment CIS for my Canon turns out to be a good thing, I wouldn't mind turning my C88+ into a sublimation printer. So this paper will work on 100% cotton with sublimation inks???

Also, has anyone tried a photograph using this paper with sublimation inks yet? I'm particularly interested in how it transfers with areas that don't have a lot of ink coverage.

I've got a few sheets of this on the way, so I'll be testing it, too, but I'm using pigment inks only right now, so I'll only be able to print blacks for the most part, right?

What about really thin black lines? Will it transfer those, or do they get left behind? I've tried another self-weeding inkjet paper, but when I tried a line drawing diagram with it, nothing transfered. And when I tried thick, black areas the hand was so horrible I could never sell a shirt like that. Colors didn't transfer too well, either, even when they were saturated. Forget shadows and highlights!

The quality of the print is obviously very important, but this paper's hand is also equally important. If it's _really_ rough on a shirt after it's been printed, I can't endorse it.

I guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## jowney (Dec 27, 2007)

hi ROQ or david, have you tried placing a vectorgraph on a dark shirt? how does it look like?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

jowney said:


> hi ROQ or david, have you tried placing a vectorgraph on a dark shirt? how does it look like?


This will not work on very dark garments only light colored garments. i just try blue shirt and print a black text it will show niice but if you do many color it will nto show good result it will show vintage type design.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Chani you can feel it when first press I am doing wash test today warm water and dry with heat see how it will turn out..

It does stretch with the shirt will find out after washing if it will crack..

ROQ has told me to use on 50/50 shirts for lights so I will try with pigment on friday when I get the shirts...

I will try thin lines tonight on cotton and show pick.....

CJ I have not try I dont know what vectorgraph is


----------



## jowney (Dec 27, 2007)

^ vectorgraph = vector art 

ROQ, now i wonder how "vintage" the designs will look like, ill try it when i get my weeding paper... im from the Philippines and found a supplier of the paper around the area, but im thinking of getting the stock directly from China. 

anyway, in terms of quality, how "good" is it compared with a regular transfer paper and with screen printed material?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

jowney said:


> ^ vectorgraph = vector art
> 
> ROQ, now i wonder how "vintage" the designs will look like, ill try it when i get my weeding paper... im from the Philippines and found a supplier of the paper around the area, but im thinking of getting the stock directly from China.
> 
> anyway, in terms of quality, how "good" is it compared with a regular transfer paper and with screen printed material?


Kamusta kabayan, try mo sa teestudio.tripod.com sa Caloocan my stock ang brother ko. Th quality is good i can rate as a pro transfer paper. Because it uses sublimation and sublimation will not crack and fade. In the Phillipines the sublimation ink is cheaper compared in here. I buy all my sublimation supplies to my brother. Just text him


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

MYDAMIT said:


> Kamusta kabayan, try mo sa teestudio.tripod.com sa Caloocan my stock ang brother ko. Th quality is good i can rate as a pro transfer paper. Because it uses sublimation and sublimation will not crack and fade. In the Phillipines the sublimation ink is cheaper compared in here. I buy all my sublimation supplies to my brother. Just text him


Magkano ba ang sublimation ink sa pinas kung iparis dito to US?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

lnfortun said:


> Magkano ba ang sublimation ink sa pinas kung iparis dito to US?


almost half the price


----------



## jowney (Dec 27, 2007)

MYDAMIT said:


> Kamusta kabayan, try mo sa teestudio.tripod.com sa Caloocan my stock ang brother ko. Th quality is good i can rate as a pro transfer paper. Because it uses sublimation and sublimation will not crack and fade. In the Phillipines the sublimation ink is cheaper compared in here. I buy all my sublimation supplies to my brother. Just text him


hi ROQ, i got to talk to your brother. it's cheaper to buy from him than from the other supplier that i contacted in the Philippines.  i have yet to understand all the details for this biz, so i know what are to be included in my checklist. 

thanks again.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Phillipines price for sublimation is almost the same price of heat transfer ink here in US. Only problem in sublimation is you cannot use 100% cotton shirt. Thats why many people still using the regular heat trasnfer paper. Specially in opaque or dark tranfsfer paper. Teestudio selling Magic Mix or heat transfer ink and the price of that ink are almost the same with sublimation.


----------



## jowney (Dec 27, 2007)

^can the magic mix or the heat transfer ink be used for the self weeding paper? i think my main concern is if i use the regular heat transfer paper, it takes effort and time cutting the edges to get the actual shape of the design, unlike using self weeding paper. but in my understanding, sublimation ink works well with this. but if there's another better ink to partner with the self weeding paper, then i'm open to changing my option (for the ink).


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

with pigment ink I would not use.. after washing it will crack wash in cold and in warm both time it crack I have done with 50/50 and still have some problems I need to get sublimation ink and try that next


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i used heat transfer ink(magic mix or everlast ink) in 50/50 no cracking. I wash with soft and put in a dryer.No crack but the qulaity of printout with heat transfer ink is faded look. When you used sublimation is vibrant and perfect color better in 50/50 shirt


----------



## Helping Udders (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi, I've read all the posts about the ebay self-weeding paper you've been using and have one more question for you. I want to use 100% shirts, and have both sublimation and heat tranfer at my disposal. What's the verdict using this paper. Is it the solution to my quest to print on 100% with no residual paper left on the shirt?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

in my experience using with this paper if i print in100% cotton i have only got 50% of out of 10 shirt i press that has made a perfect transfer. While in 50/50 poly/cotton i got 8/10. thats why i suggest to used 50/50 shirt. The technique of pressing is i used VERY heavy pressure. 185C - 10-15sec.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

(What's the verdict using this paper) use at your own risk I will not say to use this there are others who worked with me on the test you can ask them to


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I only tried it with pigment inks, so I can't answer whether or not it's good for dye inks or not.

But with pigment ink...don't bother.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

I tried it with pigment ink also. Pretty much voodoo---sometimes ok, most times pretty bad.

It's the perfect solution for what I want to do but I just don't want to spend $85 or so to buy sublimation ink.


----------



## Helping Udders (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks all. You know what they say, if it sounds too good to be true... I was just hoping there might be a way to get around the residual somehow without buying a plotter.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

You can, but it's time consuming (scissors or hobby knife). 

Your other option is buying a laser printer. There ARE some laser transfers that are self-weeding that people really seem to like.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

gusy im going crazy!!!! i bought a brand new epson 1400 bought self weeding paper and sublimation ink. Pics come out ok but when i apply heat transfer it seems like nothing is transfering to the hsirt a very light coat seems like going on the shirt. Do you guys think the paper is defective or something else is wrong? im doing 15 sec 180-185 heavy press. no luck yet i triued differnt settings even 25 sec nothing a light coat is going on the shirt i am using 100% cotton. please help me guys figure out this problem thank you all in advance


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

twistedmonkey said:


> gusy im going crazy!!!! i bought a brand new epson 1400 bought self weeding paper and sublimation ink. Pics come out ok but when i apply heat transfer it seems like nothing is transfering to the hsirt a very light coat seems like going on the shirt. Do you guys think the paper is defective or something else is wrong? im doing 15 sec 180-185 heavy press. no luck yet i triued differnt settings even 25 sec nothing a light coat is going on the shirt i am using 100% cotton. please help me guys figure out this problem thank you all in advance


Yours is not an isolated problem. There is a group of people who tried with pigment ink and result was nil. Some even tried sublimation ink and marginally got better result. Using 50/50 made some improvement not because of the paper but because sublimation ink will bond with 50% polyester part of the fabric. Problem is the the 50% polyester is spun with 50% cotton and who knows how much of the polyester is exposed. So the print is not much improved. But better than 100% cotton.

For the investment you made with the printer and sublimation ink you could have gotten a Okidata color laser printer and used *Imageclip (*self weeding laser transfer paper). You would you have gotten far better result. Also it is by far lesser investment than the sublimation system and cost less per print.

I suggest since you have the sublimation ink, print on a 100% polyester shirt using cheap release paper. Or use it for printing on hard goods such as mug, wood, tile etc. That way it is not a total loss.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

twistedmonkey said:


> gusy im going crazy!!!! i bought a brand new epson 1400 bought self weeding paper and sublimation ink. Pics come out ok but when i apply heat transfer it seems like nothing is transfering to the hsirt a very light coat seems like going on the shirt. Do you guys think the paper is defective or something else is wrong? im doing 15 sec 180-185 heavy press. no luck yet i triued differnt settings even 25 sec nothing a light coat is going on the shirt i am using 100% cotton. please help me guys figure out this problem thank you all in advance


Try 175C for 16 sec in very heavy heavy heavy heavy pressure,if this not work try 50/50 shirt. Note the paper after printed you have to heat press before it lapse to 15min. I got good result on 50/50 shirt , you can also used this paper with foil transfer.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

ROQ, since I can't PM you, I guess I just need to tell you here...

I'm sorry I didn't get back to you before...I ran into some major personal problems and didn't visit this site for about a week or more.

I've decided to pass on that CIS, so you can give it to whoever else you'd like to, if you haven't already.

But thanks for the offer!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I was only able to get 50 percent and did get 1 100 percent after go though the whole package of them and still did not have luck with sud ink or 50/50 shirts


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

check out this link for more infore on self weeding paper Testing New Transfer Paper


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Why use sublimation ink at all is my wonder? Sublimation doesnt need self weeding paper...the paper defeats the whole idea of sublimation. The correct ink with the correct paper or in this case the correct process.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

can you please post the setup you have. i read about the laser printer i was going that way but i wanted to print on 11x17 8x11 is too small thats why i went this way. it would be great if you can list the setup you were talking about and some pics of how the results are. Thank toy very much








lnfortun said:


> Yours is not an isolated problem. There is a group of people who tried with pigment ink and result was nil. Some even tried sublimation ink and marginally got better result. Using 50/50 made some improvement not because of the paper but because sublimation ink will bond with 50% polyester part of the fabric. Problem is the the 50% polyester is spun with 50% cotton and who knows how much of the polyester is exposed. So the print is not much improved. But better than 100% cotton.
> 
> For the investment you made with the printer and sublimation ink you could have gotten a Okidata color laser printer and used *Imageclip (*self weeding laser transfer paper). You would you have gotten far better result. Also it is by far lesser investment than the sublimation system and cost less per print.
> 
> I suggest since you have the sublimation ink, print on a 100% polyester shirt using cheap release paper. Or use it for printing on hard goods such as mug, wood, tile etc. That way it is not a total loss.[/quot


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Why use sublimation ink at all is my wonder? Sublimation doesnt need self weeding paper...the paper defeats the whole idea of sublimation. The correct ink with the correct paper or in this case the correct process.


 
I think to be able to use cotton shirts is the goal here.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i think im just gonno get rid of my new setup, if anyone want to pucrchase 1400 with cis with sub ink pm me. My dreams of able to design my own stuff and pressing on to a shirt without the residue left behind is out of my reach lol. i hate weeding. but i guess ill find another way . thanks for all ur input if anyone has any chance with this paper email me thanks all


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

the paper was made for sublimation ink and you would be able to use it on 100 percent cotton that is the clam they made but it did not work as good you need to set your printer up so the ink comes out thick you have 3 min to press they say 20 min and the pressure has to be set up so it takes two hands to close the press and if you are lucky it will work that was the way I got the last transfer paper that I had to work do not mean to make any one mad this is why some of the older members will tell you to look though all the post and read some of us do test new stuff when it comes out and will tell if it is good or not


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i actully just returned my epson 1400 and i am selling my ciss with sub on ebay. i am goinno go with laser route now any suggestions. it has to be self weeding which is imageclip i thik. how does that work does my regular laser printer work its a dell mono laser printer if i wann use the imageclip self weeding and im ok with black images only will it work>? or there are special lasers for this imageclip stuff ? did any of you used it yet?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, Mike, you were not kidding. Well, okay, glad for you, it's good to move on when its time. Okay here is a quick link for your on okidata and imageclip: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t23834.html#post141280 the man making this post can tell you oodles about image clip. good (better) luck in your new endeavor. I hear laser is pretty darn sweet!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

twistedmonkey said:


> i actully just returned my epson 1400 and i am selling my ciss with sub on ebay. i am goinno go with laser route now any suggestions. it has to be self weeding which is imageclip i thik. how does that work does my regular laser printer work its a dell mono laser printer if i wann use the imageclip self weeding and im ok with black images only will it work>? or there are special lasers for this imageclip stuff ? did any of you used it yet?


Now you are getting into the good stuff. Warning! *Imageclip* does not do very well with very light color design. Like pastel colors especially light pink and light gray of all colors. Most of the users have been having this issue. So be aware of it before you get hot and heavy on this paper. So far thought most of pastel color designs I have pressed on the shirts had come out good. Knock on wood. It is very well suited for light color fabrics unlike other laser transfer paper.

Here are some threads that will help you a lot and not waste time and money to become successful with the product:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t22039.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t28002.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t25198.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t5030.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t10957.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t24978.html

Some procedure has been modified and improved so read up. Let me know if I could be of any help.

BTW there is a member that is selling his wide format OKI printer that he was using with Imageclip. Check the classified ad section. It is pickup on-site though and I believe it is in Delaware.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

you guys are the best. thansk you all for all ur help. i will do my research this time and find the best way before i make another big mistale lol nite nite all


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

twistedmonkey said:


> you guys are the best. thansk you all for all ur help. i will do my research this time and find the best way before i make another big mistale lol nite nite all


Mike,

You need to delete some of your inbox messages. I was trying to reply to your PM and was rejected because your inbox is full.

Hope you do not mind my posting my reply here.



twistedmonkey said:


> it might sound funny but i have a mono dell lsaer printer will this work its called dell 1110 its black nothing major can i use this to test this paper? i wann see how it comes out. i am not sure but the threads say color only i didnt get that oart what ya think. and i wanted to say i thank you very much . i just need some hlep untill i find th ebest thing for me. i ve been doin shirts for a while now with vinyl cutter and heat press but i started my own design company and now i wann sell them on demand. I really wanted dtg printer but i dont have 15k lol so i am trying to find a cheapy way with resellable results. thants basicly what am looking for but with ur help and the posts i read i m sure ill find one soon thanks againa and have a great night


Why not? Its worth a try. I know a member that used HP mono printer to print the underbase for a foil transfer using *Imageclip. *Don't expect too much out of the mono laser though. I have a Brother Multi Function mono laser printer that prints very crappy image. So given that you might have a wrong impression with *ImageClip *when your result do not look good. You can use bold black text though that should be a good test.

Speaking of DTG there is a member that made one out of C88 inkjet printer for around $150.00. You might want to look into that.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t32499.html

He is giving out partial plans for it. You can become a member of his forum and donate $25.00 to get the rest and in addition get more input from the group.

You mentioned vinyl cutter. Does yours have registration mark reader? If so I just bought me a Craft Robo Pro and I have been playing with it. That is another venue you may want to pursue. I found a transfer paper that really puts out very nice and vibrant color. All the toner is transferred to the shirt. It has very soft hand and washes well. Only problem is it leaves a yellowish polymer window. I was thinking of using it with my cutter and trim around the image. It would yield same result as *Imageclip* and no limit to color shade where *Imageclip* has shortcoming. The paper is called cottontrans DT which is sold by Papilio. It has sublimation appearance and cost only $0.48 a sheet.

Here is a link to the site: Papilio Inkjet Media


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

here are some samples of stuff i do i call them the twistedmonkey designs. 
you can see what kind of images i can do. these are stuff that i cant cut around. i have too much small details and splatters and stuff lik ethat take a look at them and thank you i didnt realize i had to empty my inbox allowed only 5 lol


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

twistedmonkey said:


> here are some samples of stuff i do i call them the twistedmonkey designs.
> you can see what kind of images i can do. these are stuff that i cant cut around. i have too much small details and splatters and stuff lik ethat take a look at them and thank you i didnt realize i had to empty my inbox allowed only 5 lol


I can see possibly a problematic color that you may have problem with. The light blue in particular and also the shirt design below that. But then again It can be a part of the special effect which will look distressed that you want that will turn out just fine.

Nice designs.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

maybe i shoul djust get a home screenprinting kit hahahaha ill be covered in ink


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i requested some imageclip from coastal business they replied rightaway they seem very nice. I will try this paper with my friends laser printer if it turns out that it woprks im gonno go with laser setup. Thanks again guys have a great weekend and happy easter


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Happy Easter and best wishes, Mike. I hope good things are in your future.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi mike I think you will have better luck with that Paper and with Luis helping you should be fine Happy Easter


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

we will see coastabsuiness asked for my adress and stuff so i hope they send me some sampes soon. i am only in the hole for 400$ so far lol i git my money back from the epson 1400 i returned that oneand got my money back it was the 12th day lol they are like ok np. now i am selling the sublimation ink and the cis system for epson 1400 on ebay. i started the bid from 149 but no hope. i dont understand i tought sublimation ink was great and the price i started is so cheap still nobody wan ts it. 1 bottle alone goes for 149 i am selling all colors for that much well see i hope i can minimize my loss on my previous trial lol i will take my time with this new setup and hpefully i am buying a oki printer color if this works out. does any ofyou have their own designs any webpagesor link to you guys plcaes i really would like to see what all you guys are into.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

How many days before it ends I have sold lot of stuff on Ebay it seems they will wait tell the last hour or two then you will see bids


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Mike I am still trying to get my web site up It is easyer to do shirts then web site and now I am mixing ever thing up screen,sub,transfers,vinyl and more try to do my on line of shirts as will as bidding on jods


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

twistedmonkey said:


> i think im just gonno get rid of my new setup,


Just print on clothing made for sublimation. Your prints will be far better quality that any inkjet or laser transfer. I use both ImageClip and sublimation. ImageClip is a nice process, but sublimation produces a better, more durable print. The shirts are a little more, but people will pay a little more when you explain the difference.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

twistedmonkey said:


> now i am selling the sublimation ink and the cis system for epson 1400 on ebay. i started the bid from 149 but no hope.


What's the listing number? I might be interested.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

lnfortun said:


> BTW there is a member that is selling his wide format OKI printer that he was using with Imageclip. Check the classified ad section. It is pickup on-site though and I believe it is in Delaware.


That would be me. I hate to see it go, but the little bit of laser transfer work we do can be done with a C5500. I actually use it more to print contact sheets for customers than printing transfers.

It even comes with training.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

lnfortun said:


> I can see possibly a problematic color that you may have problem with. The light blue in particular and also the shirt design below that. But then again It can be a part of the special effect which will look distressed that you want that will turn out just fine.
> 
> Nice designs.


I've printed much lighter pastels than that. I wouldn't be afraid of ImageClip on any of those designs.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

im sure this sublimatipn system is great but the only reason why i bought the whole system is i wanted to use this new selfweeding tranfer paper everybody was talking about that paper was basicly no good so i dont need sublimation thats the whole background rcc just incase you are wondering why im selling the system


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

can sombody tell me please how is thi spossible i toughtthey dont have selfweeding paper for darks??????

YouTube - How to Make Iron-On T Shirt Designs : Tips for Applying Iron-On Transfer to Dark T Shirt


what is he using and what type of ink any ideas?


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Magic Touch Wow 7.1 is self weeding and for darks, but it is insanely expensive...like around $5 per sheet. I believe it is laser paper. For what you are trying to do, you'll need a laser anyway. ImageClip is the only paper that will really meet your needs. (Self weeding)


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

twistedmonkey said:


> can sombody tell me please how is thi spossible i toughtthey dont have selfweeding paper for darks??????
> 
> YouTube - How to Make Iron-On T Shirt Designs : Tips for Applying Iron-On Transfer to Dark T Shirt
> 
> ...


I watched the video. It seems the transfer was not a digital transfer. It was not explained how it was made. The transferred design on the shirt looked somewhat translucent without seeing it up close. He did not show it up close.

There is a self weeding opaque transfer. It is made by The Magic Touch. It is called WOW 7.1). It cost an arm and a leg (It is called WOW due to the price maybe?). Not sure if the price has come down lately. The start up package was sold for $150.00 for 25 sheets. It included pressing kit materials. So the price per sheet is roughly around $5.00 plus.

There is also a video in youtube for it.

YouTube - WoW 7.1 Professional Transfer System

Here are some threads about it:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t24476-12.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t39994.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t34337.html

You will find in the posts that the transfer paper is not fool proof.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

now way lol 5$ i can get my shirts screenprinted less than 3.5 includeing labels and all that good stuff lol ill wait for my imageclip samples ahahahahahah


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

twistedmonkey said:


> now way lol 5$ i can get my shirts screenprinted less than 3.5 includeing labels and all that good stuff lol ill wait for my imageclip samples ahahahahahah


Correction!!

I just looked into an old post. The price was $152.00 for 20 sheets. It came out from the post of The Magic Touch rep who is a member. It included the one time purchase soft fad for $32.00. So now we are talking even more $$$$$$$$$!!!! Let see 130 divided by 20 hmmmmm!!!


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i hope i can start this business. i am just going nutz besides the crap going in my family and this initial investment i made on the crappy self weeding paper thing. my designs are all ready to go but cant do anything lol i really dont wann change my designs concepts because of a paper. but i really want to do this shirt thing on demand i know my designs i can do screenprinting but i dont want any invenmtory of stuff that i donot even know its gonno sell. So this imagelib thing better work. i looked into the c3400 oki seems very reasonable but i cant afford the large format one i wish i could but 2000$ will push the limit now. what i was thing is get the 3400 and get 11x17 paper and get them cut to 8,5 x 17 so i can do bigger images what do you think?


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

The C3400 will only print 8.5x14, so you'd be better off just buying paper that size. I had a C3400. The photographic quality wasn't good, but it was fine for spot color.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

rrc62 said:


> The C3400 will only print 8.5x14, so you'd be better off just buying paper that size. I had a C3400. The photographic quality wasn't good, but it was fine for spot color.


C3400 can print a user defined paper size up to 8.5" x 47.24" banner using the multi tray. You can configure the size in the printer itself or the printer driver. Make sure your paper size in the application program and the printer are the same size.

*Imageclip* does not come in 8.5" X 14". I would have been buying that instead of the letter size. I even tried to ask Coastal Business to convince Neenah to make the legal size. I was told that the issue has been brought up to Neenah's attention and company said no.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

luis u ve seen the my designs what do uthink would the c3400 work with that ? they are not photos basilcy couple colors thats it.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

how is c5500 oki is it better?


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Your designs are spot color. The 3400 would do those fine. The 5500 had the same color saturation problems with photos. I called Oki about it and they said that they are not photo printers and not designed to reproduce photographic colors. I really didn't see a difference in print quality between the 3400 and 5500. The 5500 had some other office related features that you really won't use printing transfers. The 5500 has multi sheet feed from the MP tray, but you still have to feed one sheet at a time. It had a tendency to pull more than one sheet into the printer and jam.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

twistedmonkey said:


> luis u ve seen the my designs what do uthink would the c3400 work with that ? they are not photos basilcy couple colors thats it.


I think from what I have seen you will be just fine. Like I said before some pastel color that others have problem with I am able to get good results. Make the color a little darker shade if it becomes problematic.

I own a C5200ne which is discontinued. I am told that it has the same engine as C3200 and C3400. The toner cartridges and fuser are the same by the way. I use mine with photo and it looks good. I guess I am not picky.

C3400 is a very popular printer in another forum that I belong. As a matter of fact a sublimation laser toner manufacturer picks C3200, C3400 and C5200ne as his printer of choice.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Luis, I've been trying to catch up with you to tell you I love your new signature!!! Haha, it is a hoot!!!!

I've been reading your posts on laser/image clip, and wanted to thank you for the useful information. Is there a good basic laser printer that will get the job done without all the bells and whistles. I never need extra, just good old fashioned basic workhorse. Thanks.

I guess my question is what is the entry level model? Thanks.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

Oki Color Laser Printer C5500N Brand New - eBay (item 200209575466 end time Mar-26-08 01:07:51 PDT)

this is the bestbuy ive ever seen there is only 6hrs left wow nice pice if onlyy1 bid


----------



## Helping Udders (Feb 9, 2008)

twistedmonkey said:


> Oki Color Laser Printer C5500N Brand New - eBay (item 200209575466 end time Mar-26-08 01:07:51 PDT)
> 
> this is the bestbuy ive ever seen there is only 6hrs left wow nice pice if onlyy1 bid


Do you need special ink to use this with the self-cutting paper?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

no feed back I would be care full


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Luis, I've been trying to catch up with you to tell you I love your new signature!!! Haha, it is a hoot!!!!
> 
> I've been reading your posts on laser/image clip, and wanted to thank you for the useful information. Is there a good basic laser printer that will get the job done without all the bells and whistles. I never need extra, just good old fashioned basic workhorse. Thanks.
> 
> I guess my question is what is the entry level model? Thanks.


OKI C3400 is one of the low end favorite in the forums I belong. Nothing fancy. I believe it has the same engine as mine which is C5200Ne. Mine was discontinued 3 months after I bought so I can not recommend ait at least a new unit. I do ok with photo with mine. Some is trying to compare C3400 with high end postscript Oki printer and puts the poor thing down. Of course it would not even come close just look at the price differences.

Buy it from a reputable source so you are not buying somebody's headache. Sometimes Oki has factory rebate so check it out also.

One member to ask who is using C3400 would be Gbishop.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i know you guys will prbobly say this guy is not getting it. but i will ask anyways. going back to sublimation again which i already sold the kit on ebay yuppiii no i minized my loss. anyways how the hack do u sublimate a shirt. everywhere i look people are sublimating shirts. i know you can only do it on poliyster but ryonets video and system called cromoblast is sublimation and you can do it on 100% cotton shirts? what the hack???? whan that is done is it self weeding? actually i should ask this. when u sublimate sn image using sublimation transfer deos only the inked area transfers? or like a regular heat transfer paper there is a thin layer of polymer???? if you guys can explain that would be great. 

ChromaBlast Transfer Systems

Sublimation Transfers, Sublimation Kits, Sublimation Printer

i am even more lost now lol the more i research the mor eim gettin confused lol please help this poor child and explain lol


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

twistedmonkey said:


> i know you guys will prbobly say this guy is not getting it. but i will ask anyways. going back to sublimation again which i already sold the kit on ebay yuppiii no i minized my loss. anyways how the hack do u sublimate a shirt. everywhere i look people are sublimating shirts. i know you can only do it on poliyster but ryonets video and system called cromoblast is sublimation and you can do it on 100% cotton shirts? what the hack???? whan that is done is it self weeding? actually i should ask this. when u sublimate sn image using sublimation transfer deos only the inked area transfers? or like a regular heat transfer paper there is a thin layer of polymer???? if you guys can explain that would be great.
> 
> ChromaBlast Transfer Systems
> 
> ...


Chromablast is entirely different from sublimation. It is a form of pigment ink that is developed by Sawgrass. It requires a transfer paper that was made for Chromablast system. Which is a coated transfer paper. Similar concept to transfer used nowadays. What you probably saw is a dual ink system printer that is loaded with Chromablast in one side that has the set of CMYK ink cartridges and the other side is a set of sublimation ink. Yes sublimation will only work with high poly content fabric or especially coated fabric with poly substance. There are available prep sheet or prep spray that can be used on cotton fabric so that it will accept sublimation ink.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

twistedmonkey said:


> when u sublimate sn image using sublimation transfer deos only the inked area transfers? or like a regular heat transfer paper there is a thin layer of polymer???? if you guys can explain that would be great.



Sublimation transfers only the ink. There is no polymer. I explain the difference to customers as sublimation being like a real tatoo and inkjet/laser transfers being like a stick on tatoo. Sublimation dyes the fabric. Heat transfer glues the image to the fabric. 

I see ImageClip as something in between. Image Clip delivers results similar to screen printing in that only the ink transfers, but there is still some hand and the image itself is not breathable.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i just got my imageclip i am testing the first sheet with my black and white laser and theother one im gonno test with friends laser well see how it will come out i just did the black one im waiting for my heat pree temp to go up. ... when u tranfer from the printed to the red one does the image look little wierd. is that normal? will it look better after transer to garment lol i should just wait and test huh lol im just impatient i guess


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

twistedmonkey said:


> i just got my imageclip i am testing the first sheet with my black and white laser and theother one im gonno test with friends laser well see how it will come out i just did the black one im waiting for my heat pree temp to go up. ... when u tranfer from the printed to the red one does the image look little wierd. is that normal? will it look better after transer to garment lol i should just wait and test huh lol im just impatient i guess


Yes, the polymer that is bonded to the ink will give you image look like it has film over it sort of a matte finish. That is a good indication that there is good polymer coverage. One thing you have not mentioned is polymer speckle in the unprinted area. At some point as you use Imageclip you will find this to be an issue. It was to me as well as ohter users. This can be resolved by using a silicon cookie baking sheet.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

ok test came out ok at least i know it works selfweeding point of view i used my dell mono printer dell 1110 nothing major i did a black and white on white shirt one problem is not everysingle part of the image came out.. it looks like a daded look. i played with some timing but i am not sure why its happning i love the look but its not a clear pic it looks like some parts of the polyimer is not bonding any ideas????


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

twistedmonkey said:


> ok test came out ok at least i know it works selfweeding point of view i used my dell mono printer dell 1110 nothing major i did a black and white on white shirt one problem is not everysingle part of the image came out.. it looks like a daded look. i played with some timing but i am not sure why its happning i love the look but its not a clear pic it looks like some parts of the polyimer is not bonding any ideas????


Let me ask you this. Is the image pure black and white? Or is it shades of gray? If it is the latter then yes you will have issue with polymer bonding in the very light shade of gray. This is the limitation of Imageclip that I mentioned when it comes to light color. It applies to light gray as well.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

ok that makes sense now i have all shades every design i have lol the black ones are ok but still not perfect. i ordered a pack from coastal im gonno try with a color printer with solida colors first..i like the item but i guess all my designs will be faded look cause not even one test came out perfect. 
now lets come to color laser printer c3200n or c3400 ???????/ isnt 3400 newer which one should i go with??? im gonno order this week


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

wow very dissapointed . coastalbusienss just charged me 15$ shipping where it cossts 8.89 on website. what a nice start. they sounded evry sincere and honest on the phone while i was giving the order. now i see my bank card charged 55$ for a 40$ order whicj should have been 48.89 $ i guess have to find another supplier for this imageclip. thing . i dont understand why business do that new customer new business and charging more right at the first time. VERY VERY SAD.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Mike,

Did you use the 5% discount for forum members? If you didn't see if they will credit you that, plus why not call and get a credit for the extra shipping? I hope your new tests come out the way you want them to.

Thanks for your posts. I am watching yours and getting alot of information from the back and forth dialogue with you and Luis and others. Have a nice day, I hope they give you a credit. Did they know you are from here? Best regards, Kelly


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah i told them about the discount and everything anyways. i have no luck lol specialty graphics also shorted me lol they forgot to send me 1 color vinyl hahahah maybe i should give up shirts buisness lol . 

i showed the test i made to my friends and some random people on the street poeple seem to like the faded look better i didnt ven start prodction yet i have 3 orders lol 19$ each not bad huh 
i need to buy a laser printer now hopefully it will be betterwith some vibrant colors. you alll have a great weekend and be safe guys weather is getting nice people drving like crazy lol chowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

twistedmonkey said:


> wow very dissapointed . coastalbusienss just charged me 15$ shipping where it cossts 8.89 on website. what a nice start. they sounded evry sincere and honest on the phone while i was giving the order. now i see my bank card charged 55$ for a 40$ order whicj should have been 48.89 $ i guess have to find another supplier for this imageclip. thing . i dont understand why business do that new customer new business and charging more right at the first time. VERY VERY SAD.


Imprintable warehouse has overstock sale plus shipping which is about the same price I get from Southeast Specialty with free shipping for orders over $199.00


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

twistedmonkey said:


> ok that makes sense now i have all shades every design i have lol the black ones are ok but still not perfect. i ordered a pack from coastal im gonno try with a color printer with solida colors first..i like the item but i guess all my designs will be faded look cause not even one test came out perfect.
> now lets come to color laser printer c3200n or c3400 ???????/ isnt 3400 newer which one should i go with??? im gonno order this week


C3200 is older. You can get either one new from here: Okidata Color Laser Printers
or google search for better price.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

hey guys hows everyone doin. I got my forst 50 image clip and im testing with my black and white printer i think the reaosn why i am getting un even spots is because of my cheapy heat press. some of the tests i did tranfer to the paper was awsome but tranfer to the shirt is always vintage look lol not perfet thats what i mean. i tried no shades just solid colors still same thing. i am not sure why its coming out like this. any suggestions. can it be because its not color printer????


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

how u alll doin today? my tests came out great i needed to adjust some timing and temperature wasted like 10 papers but its working fine 99% fine still little bit missing small spots but its ok ive been making grayscale images differnt gray tones i made 4 shirts 4myself and they look great people keep asking me on the street where i bouht them lol i cant wait to get a color printer. i made some reasearch on the forum about a small cheap budget laser printer called samsung clp 300 i didnt understand if the tests were succesfull with it. i wanna buy a c3400 but have a small budget problem what do you guys think about this small budget prityer any ideas? i also found hp 1600 on ebay for 100$ with no toners will that one work with the imageclip? i am slo posting some pics of my tests. i made some on dark shirts came out great i mean black shades and suff on dark colors looks very professionl


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

twistedmonkey said:


> I got my forst 50 image clip and im testing with my black and white printer i think the reaosn why i am getting un even spots is because of my cheapy heat press.


When I was using Duracotton, I was told that it would not work well with a monochrome printer (due to the fuser temperature, I believe). I don't know if the same would hold true for ImageClip or not.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

twistedmonkey said:


> i also found hp 1600 on ebay for 100$ with no toners will that one work with the imageclip? i


Try pricing a set of CMYK toner cartridges. You would probably find that $100.00 plus the price of the cartridges, that you can get a Oki color laser brand new for a few more dollars. Besides in my opinion buying something used could be buying the owners headache. Another thing to consider is the drums may be in their end of life which are not cheap. Some brands a set of new drums cost more than the price of a brand new printer.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

lnfortun said:


> Try pricing a set of CMYK toner cartridges.


No kidding. I recently bought an HP 1600 to experiment with. Brand new for $140. With full set of regular capacity toners. I should have bought two. The MSRP for the toner set is $299. Lowest price I've found is $199.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I would stick with Oki printers. It's a proven fact that they work well with all laser transfers. You might save a few dollars, literally, buying on eBay or buying a cheap printer, but the first time it lets you down it will cost you 10 times that.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

im going with oki c3400n you guys are right cheap way is not a way at all lol. you all have a great weekend i will post my new tests as asson as i get my new printer i will need some feedback with designs concepts and hopefully some ideas take care all and have a great weekend be safe


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

I WAS TESTING THE IMAGECLIP ON BLACK I LOVE HOW IT COMES OUT I PRINTED THE DESIGN WITH LIGHT GRAY TONE AND TRANSFERD IT ON ABLACK 50 50 SHIRT I LOVE IT BUIT I CAN SEE THE SQUARE AROUND THE DESIGN opps sorry about the capitals. how come i see that around the design i tought this was self weeding i dont thinkdrak color should make a differnce any toughts on this guys??


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

You may have a very faint trace of polymer that is on the open area of the red transfer paper. Sometimes described as speckles.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i finally bought my oki c3400n yuppiii i cant wait i shoul dget it next week. ill post some pics of my tests and also my black mono laser printer wash test came out great they look awsome i will be using the black one alot for designs. have a great weekend all byes


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

For your Imageclip work. I still highly recommend some cutting around your image. Also look carefully at the red side after you have set the polymer, your image should have an evenly set "film" or whiteish look to it, if some poly is missing, it will NOT transfer well. Also, look for any shimmers of the poly film on the rest of your paper by tilting it in the light, if you see any, trim and you will be good to go. I like that Imageclip works on the darker colors


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks for the tip i. i am cutting around it . works like a charm also i just figured out my press has a bad spot . i think something was stuck on it a while ago i never realized cause i ve been doin vinyl heat trannsfers and it was all good now i see that some parts dont come out great. i need to find a away to clean this and hopefully this weekend any suggestiosn guys???


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

twistedmonkey said:


> thanks for the tip i. i am cutting around it . works like a charm also i just figured out my press has a bad spot . i think something was stuck on it a while ago i never realized cause i ve been doin vinyl heat trannsfers and it was all good now i see that some parts dont come out great. i need to find a away to clean this and hopefully this weekend any suggestiosn guys???


You won't be able to get it by this weekend  but did you see this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t44927.html


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i actully found it at joanns and claned it i am doin some test runs we'll see how it turns out. by the way this imageclip paper is cracking normal . when strecthes ?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

twistedmonkey said:


> i actully found it at joanns and claned it i am doin some test runs we'll see how it turns out. by the way this imageclip paper is cracking normal . when strecthes ?


You can minimize that by using the method described in this post: Imageclip-How to minimize cracking??? - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

You ar ethe best luis . i wanna be just like you when i grow up lol thansk a mil.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

twistedmonkey said:


> You ar ethe best luis . i wanna be just like you when i grow up lol thansk a mil.


You are very welcome.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not printing on shirts but someone might find this useful...

I surprised myself today... after much reading in this forum and a lot of testing I started using the inkjet selfweeding paper from china on nylon flags with black only ink, they turned out very well and held up amazingly, no cracking, bleeding or fading. I use epson durabrite ink and all the tests talked about here on the forum said colors did not work, so i didn't try. Well I got brave today and decided to try some color, this is what turned out










Pleasing shocked at the quality! 

Yes, my testing on tshirts or sweatshirts of any kind did not turn out well just like everyone else here.

But if you are thinking of using it on nylon... it works great! Item must be VERY dry, I pre-press a couple of times and let the item cool. 

Printer is epson c88+ set to +25 saturation, regular photo quality, matte heavyweight paper.

The paper must be pressed immediately after printing while the ink is still wet. very high pressure, 375 for 15 seconds, hot peel immediately, repress with teflon on both sides for 30 seconds.

This paper is very picky! It must be kept very dry and a mousepad needs to be used under the item smaller than the piece of paper because the edges tend to stick and leave residue. It all sounds complicated but for me it's worth the result... looks much like screen printed, holds up to the weather very well and makes customizing a breeze.

Hope someone can use this, I have greatly appreciated all the testing and advice from everyone here.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

have you washed any yet to see if it will hold up?


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

not only have I washed them but the designs are on ATV flags and we live on the Oregon coast... they have been rolled up and put away wet, ridden in the rain and left out in the sun for days. The only thing I have noticed is that when washed in a washing machine with detergent the black ink "browns" little while wet but turns back to black when totally dry. I have just printed the color one this evening and haven,t had a chance to wash it.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok... I washed it with jeans and towels in warm water, dried on high. Same result with colors as with black only, when still wet out of the washer the graphic has a brown film on it that disappears when totally dry. I'm not sure I would recommend this paper for garments that are laundered often. But... I have had no problems with the transfer just getting wet or exposed to any other elements.










the photo didn't turn out as bright but the graphic is still totally intact and sharp.


----------



## drone1028 (May 26, 2007)

Are you using sublimation inks and printing onto cotton shirts? Which inks? 
How does it hold up to washing? How does it compare to just using sub inks and paper on Polyester T-s?
Is it cheaper?
Sorry for so many ???? Just trying to understand. 
cindy


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Using pigment inks, epson c88+ with factory durabrite inks

The pic above is on sport nylon

Cheaper? yes in single piece to small number jobs. For jobs over 30 or so I would take to a screen printer.

I have tested on cotton and 50 50 t's and have not gotten a result I would be comfortable selling. 

Does not hold up well to MACHINE washing, I use on flags only, just getting wet or exposed to the elements this paper and ink combo works very well and wears very good.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

UPDATE!!!! They changed the formula... it does not work on nylon anymore... but does work a little better on cotton tshirts...too bad I wasnt using it on tshirts


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

cathy who do you buy this from.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

I bought it from China... but if you want some to try on tshirts I have almost 500 sheets...


----------



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

aditudegear said:


> I bought it from China... but if you want some to try on tshirts I have almost 500 sheets...


Do u have the link. im interested in getting this type of paper too  thanks in advance


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here is the link ¡ËYIWU TAIYI ARTS&CRAFTS¡Ë


----------



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you mrdavid


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Just ask adultgear if she can sell you a sample pack. Just try the paper 1st before you buy from china.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I will be testing this for adultgear and I am sending 5 sheets to Edua for cost of shipping


----------



## weARTshirt (Mar 30, 2008)

hi. im sorry i didn't want to go through the whole 11 pages to find the answer to my question. this is quick. i just can't transfer the print from my self cutting paper onto a white shirt. i've had several attempts, starting from using the pressure stated on the instruction page. 

i'm also thinking, is c90 printer a good printer for sublimation ink (as required) to print onto a self weeding paper? i bought the weeding paper from china.

i've been wasting 20 sheets already. anyone can help? 

i'm thinking, once i get the right pressure/temperature for one print, will the output be consistent?


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

I have never used sublimation ink on this paper but I have used pigment inks there are a couple of tricks that help...
very heavy pressure, use a t-pad under the design.
The ink has to be very fresh, almost still wet, press within minutes of printing.
Peel immediately!
hope this helps


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Cathy, my brother call the manufacturer in china and they said they have two different paper( the new batch and the old one) if you want the old selfweeding paper try to call or email them again.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks ROQ but I got a vinyl cutter and I really like it, works way better than the paper, looks more professional and will hold up better to the elements on the flags.


----------



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

MYDAMIT said:


> Kamusta kabayan, try mo sa teestudio.tripod.com sa Caloocan my stock ang brother ko. Th quality is good i can rate as a pro transfer paper. Because it uses sublimation and sublimation will not crack and fade. In the Phillipines the sublimation ink is cheaper compared in here. I buy all my sublimation supplies to my brother. Just text him


kabayan ,how do you shipped your sublimation philippines to US? andito po ako sa california,i have sublimation and inkjet using C88's and an old epson 1160.

Pinapadala niyo po ba sa tao or by shipping? My in-laws lives in balintawak near monumento.

salamat po.

edwin


----------



## lokster (Sep 9, 2007)

hey guys i just bought this paper and im trying to do alot of colors. like red and vectorgraph design, it doesnt work =/

ive tried the instructions found with the paper and ive checked out mydamit video and nothing works

it leaves a yellow outline of the stuff. there are two sides of the paper, i print on the rough yellowish side. thats correct right?

what i do is i print the design, then cut it into a square and then heat press it at 180C 15 seconds. ive tried 170C at 20 seconds and 160C at 15 seconds.
im using 100% cotton shirts, and im on heavy pressure, since its really hard to press down on the heatpress and pull it back up. in the initial press i dont use the teflon sheet, i press right away and also this is a small design, probably 1/8th of the shirt.

im using epson c90 with pigment ink that i havent had a problem with before.

its really easy to peel but the design doesnt stick here are some pics

please any and all help is highly appriciated. ive bought 100 sheets and wasted 3 already


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Lokster go here and read http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t48862-11.html


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

I would like to thank aditudegear in advance, for selling me her last kisscut sheets she has, and at the same time selling me them for a very resonabl price.
Thanks cathy, your a star and i will let you know when they arrive


----------



## gadget (Jul 16, 2007)

Is this paper used on 100% cotton....if it is used with sublimation inks the the cost of the image could be very expensive...due to the fact that sub inks are costly and then how much is the cost of the transfer paper that is used? I would love to find a good paper that could print with less expensive inks and still be happy....thank you
I hope i make sense...i am getting dizzy...too many choice..thanks again for all your help.





mrdavid said:


> here is the web site it ¡ËYIWU TAIYI ARTS&CRAFTS¡Ë


----------



## bry1988net (Feb 25, 2009)

good day sir,

we are new in using self weeding transfer, we are getting faded result setting out heat press at 180 C @ 10sec. using 100% cotton.

can I ask for suggestions on the setting of the heat press and the image printing setting.

(sorry if i had not read all the post for maybe repeat query - hopin for a reply...tnx)


----------



## bry1988net (Feb 25, 2009)

lokster said:


> hey guys i just bought this paper and im trying to do alot of colors. like red and vectorgraph design, it doesnt work =/
> 
> ive tried the instructions found with the paper and ive checked out mydamit video and nothing works
> 
> ...


hey, we got same results, the yellow part was also visible when transfer heat. 
i am using 180-185 C, i have also tried using heavy heavy press - medium even light press. nothing seems working.

can anyone help us out?


----------

